# Adorable Dumbo Velveteen Boys



## EverwildRattery (May 13, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Shelley, I am the owner of www.everwildrattery.com, in Rochester, NY. I have two adorable and very licky sweet boys for adoption, from the Brady x Gummi litter, that still need homes. They are incredibly outgoing, beautiful, and ready for adoption this weekend! 

If you are interested, please visit my site and check out our "currently available page" to see what the kittens look like. Please submit an adoption questionnaire to be considered. 

The ratlets are pet only! 

Thanks,

Shelley


----------

